# Not very loving



## Abbeytx (Feb 7, 2017)

My 6.5 month old girl Penny is a great dog, but she’s not very affectionate like I expected her to be. She goes crazy over visitors (even my husband when he gets home late) and does the whole moaning circling between legs thing. Not to me but she’s with me all day. It’s not that she isn’t sweet, she’s so happy and always wagging her tail and in the best mood. But she doesn’t follow any of us around by any means, run up against us, lay her head on our lap, and definitely doesn’t try to snuggle on the couch or bed. What’s up with this? I need some affection from my baby!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Lucy did this for a little while when young. 
She would lay in her crate, and keep a eye on us from there. Unless we went outside, then she would be lizard hunting.
I decided she was spending to much time in her crate. Then locked her out of it, a few hours a day. She then started joining us on the couch, and interacting more with us.
I only did it for a week, or two to break the habit. She turned out to be just as Velcro as the others. Just needed a little push in the right direction.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

My boy Fergy was an independent little guy from the get-go... had no use for people, or owners at all.
But he grew out of that... I can't remember when, or at what age... but he ( a singleton pup) is now totally Velcro!!

It is in their blood... it will happen!!


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Does she sleep with you? That'll do it..


----------



## Abbeytx (Feb 7, 2017)

No she doesn’t sleep with me! In fact I’ve tried to get her to but from day one she’s been happy as a clam in her crate. She will eventually lay down on the bed but jumps off after awhile to start exploring. Her crate is in the living room so it’s not like she’s jumping off the bed and going into her crate. Guess I’ll keep waiting and just enjoy those snuggles here and there. I’ll tell you when she does want to sit in my lap is when we are driving! Of course we’ve had to put a stop to that now that she’s so big (but I still like it!)


----------



## TexasBirdDog (Aug 30, 2017)

Vs are very hyper when young which means they're easily distractable. It's a youth thing more than a specific dog thing. My boy will play on his own but really would prefer I played with him. However, when it comes to just laying on the couch, he's less interested. He just wants to get up and keep playing. He's nonstop...even after 3 hours at the park. If I put him in his crate and make him calm down, he'll lay down and go right to sleep. Unless I do that, he'll just keep going. Also, he's a chewer and our furniture has found its way into his mouth, but only since the last month or so. We think it's because he's teething. So, we can't let him free roam without supervision right now. This is sad because I'd like him to sleep with us, or near us at night. However, for now, he's in his crate at night, which is no problem for him. He's only 5 months old. So hopefully once all his grown-up teeth are in, he'll stop wanting to chew on the cushions. 

I feel your pain. Though everyone tells me it's just a puppy thing, and having owned a lot of dogs, it makes sense.


----------

